# First date night in a LONG time



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

It just happens (we moved about a year ago) both kids are spending the night away tonight so we have our first night tonight to ourselves! We actually bowed out of a pool party (Full of kids) and some friends to get an alone night.. and the planning has basicly been left to me... he mentioned a few things, movies, go down to the beach take a stroll, (we live close) and jokingly said paintball (which was just to get a laugh out of me)... but fellas... tell me what you think... 

Something fun down by the beach, like blacklight minigolf or something, a horror house visit or something like that, a stroll to find::: a secuded spot on the beach  and something we have never done before but high on my bucket list! (he said just look at the stars and make out) lmao... man code right??? 


Whatcha think? Will he like if I just surprise him and say get in the car I got it all figured out?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

livelaughlovenow said:


> (he said just look at the stars and make out) lmao... man code right???
> 
> 
> Whatcha think? Will he like if I just surprise him and say get in the car I got it all figured out?


it could be man code for sure, but just making out on the beach can be fun too.

i dont see anything wrong with your surprise plan either.

good luck, what ever you do


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Yup!
Just take the driver's seat for the ENTIRE night.
Tell him from before that it will be a night he WILL NOT FORGET. Get his expectations [ and other * stuff *] high
I remember the few times my wife did it ,I felt a bit odd,but it was a nice feeling.

He will absolutely love it.


----------



## pilot8444 (Jul 7, 2012)

A lot of times guys are not suprised by anything ever. I think its a great idea to do all that stuff for him, he will remember it.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Hope you have fun!


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Absolutely! We live by the ocean. It's a favorite of ours, it's something about the ocean. What could be more romantic, just to be alone at the beach. Just bring him. A lite activity then the beach, ect, lol. Have yourselves a nice time.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Well that didn't work... kids kinda messed it up, our daughter wasn't so sure about spending the night so we stayed home, but did something he wanted to do, we played a video game, all night long, something he loves, I enjoyed it. But I wanted to do something he would enjoy.


----------



## pilot8444 (Jul 7, 2012)

livelaughlovenow said:


> Well that didn't work... kids kinda messed it up, our daughter wasn't so sure about spending the night so we stayed home, but did something he wanted to do, we played a video game, all night long, something he loves, I enjoyed it. But I wanted to do something he would enjoy.


You could have just thrown in the towel when the distraction came but you didn't, and that's awesome good job, now just reschedule your original idea for the future or better yet, get sitters arranged and suprise him with the night when he least expects it. I know thats one thi g that bothers me, I have no suprises in my personal life anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## viggling (Apr 27, 2012)

playing the video game with him probally meant alot to him. just promise him next time you have better plans ...


----------

